# AFX sets 1972 vs. 1976....or road courses vs. spaghetti



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

In looking back at all the original AFX sets a significant shift in track design occured around 1975/1976. 

The first sets of 1971/1972 had some really great layouts that really stretched out on the floor. Also, these used many of the accessory pieces like Hairpin Turns, S Curves and a wide variety of large radius curves. And, each track layout was very distinctive from the others. My all time favorites were the Daytona 880 and the Monza Marathon sets.

Then, we could see a fundamental shift in the concept and design of sets. The 1976 catalog has only one favorite track and that was the 4 lane Firecracker Four Car. All the other sets were generic and appeared to be largely comprised of 9" radius turns. Most looked like spaghetti! Gone was the appealing selection of track layouts.

Curiously, by the mid 1970s sales of the AFX line were still strong. Would anybody like to speculate why Aurora went from such great track plans to such uninspiring track plans? Did they fire the track designer?!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Aurora*

Aurora filed bankruptcy 3 times in the mid-70's and early 80's. 9" curves were a standard piece of track that was made en mass. As money became tighter, they used what they had the most of...9" turns. Plus it was viewed that if you could squeeze 20 foot of track in a 4x4 area parents would buy it and wouldn't lose much floor space. It was a terrible marketing combination. The tracks appeared smaller and did not retain the play value of previous sets. Mattel is following that exact same marketing plan, look at the last few sets they released. As slot cars became "toys" instead of a hobby, the interest faded and the marketing expertise was left to the same guys that sell 15 different corvette models to Wal-Mart "cause that's what kids like". I was deep in the hobby retail world for a couple of decades and watched the rise and fall the slow build back up. We are seeing the hobby/sport of slots come back and the choices and options keep improving. And it can keep getting better so long as it's not a toy, controlled by toy makers.

-Paul


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I refer to today's build up in slot car interest as the "echo of the big bang." A lot of those kids from the 60s and 70s who were crazy about slot cars back then put them away for a number of years to do things like... go to school, get jobs, get married, have kids, build careers, live life, etc. Now they are in their late 30s through late 50s and have a little more time, space, and money and have found that slot cars are just as much fun today as they were back then. Some of them have set out on a quest to recreate their slot-youth and the insane prices paid for cheap old toys on E-Bay reflects this obsession with nostalgia. Others find areas of the hobby today that they missed out on didn't even exist back then, like high speed, high dollar magnet car racing. 

It's an interesting phenomena and the smart sellers today are the ones who recognize that they are not selling to kids with a 8.5 minute attention spans but mature adult collectors and racers who are looking for higher end products and have the financial means and discretionary income to pay for them. 

At the same time, it's important to recognize that the echo of the big bang will fade as the returning slot-boomers get even older and the trailing edge of the echo nears the times when slot cars waned in popularity with first timers. There are a few folks out there who seem to defy conventional logic and are still at it later in life. But the lack of influx of new slotters will eventually take its toll and slot cars will become even more of a niche hobby. Heck, all hobbies will become niche as technology driven products consume every minute of every waking day. 

All the more reasons to enjoy the slot car hobby while it lasts and ride the current wave of relative popularity. It's been a great ride and I'm not getting off until I cannot see, hear, feel, or smell the cars.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*No brainer?*

The previous post brought forth points which have had me scratching my head over the years.......

Through the rise and fall of Nascar popularity why did the slots not capitalize on this huge popularity? Why did we see no real attempts to marry the popularity of Nascar (late 1990s) with slot cars? Where was that giant tri-oval with realistic banks and famous cars of the present or the past?

Short of Life-Like's 4 lane set and a few unrealistic 2 lane sets nothing came along. I always have thought of this as a giant missed opportunity. Imagine a great 4 lane set (build it large or small) with a Nascar theme sold in great quantity at Target and Wal-Mart. Maybe a tv commercial as well. The possibilities seem endless to this marketing novice! Any thoughts?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Jim Norton said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, Alabama


Keep dreaming! :wave:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Here's the Big "D" from Tomy:










This is very easy to turn into a four laner...it's ten feet (outside 8 as the norm)....and has the 18" curves through the chute on the short side...the ends are 12' rad. curves...

And yeah..I dont know why they dont do a four lane version...

The long beach set is outside the box from the previous dropping a string layouts...

Tomy is at least looking beyond the "toy" market...:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Where was that giant tri-oval with realistic banks and famous cars of the present or the past?


I've been banging on that drum for years to no avail. I think it's just taken longer than we'd like to get the manufacturer's to realize we want the good stuff, not the chintzy toy crap that gets tossed in the yard sale pile after New Years. The customer base has changed and the manufacturers who realize it will profit, the rest will go the way of the Dodo and Tyco/Mattel.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Get a grip*

Lets keep in mind the effect that anti-grav had on the layout offerings. One could never drive those retarded "drop a string" layouts at speed with a conventional slot...unless it was a vibrator or a nine tooth t-jet on skinnys.

As tractive force increased the layouts got stoooooopider. I think if you check the time line there may be a correlation.  

If the manufacturers were to drop the voltage a tad they could save millions by replacing the speed resistor and trigger assembly with an on off switch and little Johnny could complete his journey to "Turnipdom" all that much the quicker.

BTW: Love that whole drop a string thing Crim!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> As tractive force increased


Been playing with toy trains again?


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Regarding Jim's question of why the slot companies didn't take advantage of Nascar's increasing popularity- don't forget Tyco. While I agree they didn't put out any imaginative Nascar themed sets, they were putting out some beautiful cars. They would release a few different Nascars every year. Those cars which came out over ten years ago were miles ahead of todays lame Life-Like Nascar releases. The body styles, detail, and of course the 440-X2 chassis were far superior. Unfortunately the slide into Mattell came soon after and that was that. Dave.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Heck yeah Too!

December isnt it? I'll be dusting off my Marklins, filling the house with liquid smoke, and tormenting the cats!










See the skinny rubber traction assist tires?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sweet!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> I refer to today's build up in slot car interest as the "echo of the big bang." A lot of those kids from the 60s and 70s who were crazy about slot cars back then put them away for a number of years to do things like... go to school, get jobs, get married, have kids, build careers, live life, etc. Now they are in their late 30s through late 50s and have a little more time, space, and money and have found that slot cars are just as much fun today as they were back then. Some of them have set out on a quest to recreate their slot-youth and the insane prices paid for cheap old toys on E-Bay reflects this obsession with nostalgia. Others find areas of the hobby today that they missed out on didn't even exist back then, like high speed, high dollar magnet car racing.
> 
> It's an interesting phenomena and the smart sellers today are the ones who recognize that they are not selling to kids with a 8.5 minute attention spans but mature adult collectors and racers who are looking for higher end products and have the financial means and discretionary income to pay for them.
> 
> ...


well said,indeed.have hope however.my wonderful wife takes care of two small children for her home business,thusly,she can stay at home with our son,15 months old.one of the children she takes care of is 4 years old.my workshop is directly off the bathroom.every time he needs to pee,he exits the bathroom and says "what are ya doin?"inevitably,i am trying to squeeze just a little more rpm out of a 40 year old slot car(tjets)so,if i have a test track set up,i let him race!he can't get enough!(much to my wife's dismay)i have had a bunch of younger kids over when i have a track setup,and it's great to see the video game generation enjoying slot cars!so have faith!if we take the time to introduce the kids,they'll carry on the hobby when we're gone!disco came back how many times?history always repeats itself.slotcars improve upon themselves!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Jim Norton said:


> In looking back at all the original AFX sets a significant shift in track design occured around 1975/1976.
> 
> The first sets of 1971/1972 had some really great layouts that really stretched out on the floor. Also, these used many of the accessory pieces like Hairpin Turns, S Curves and a wide variety of large radius curves. And, each track layout was very distinctive from the others. My all time favorites were the Daytona 880 and the Monza Marathon sets.
> 
> ...


yeah,i have way too many 9"1/4 turns...cut 'em in half and solder 'em into esses!


----------

